# So... Zootopia... Anyone?



## Lucar (Mar 5, 2016)

What did you think of the Movie?

I thought it was really good. The Characters have fucking depth. It's great.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 27, 2016)

_*No.*_


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2016)

I liked the film.


----------



## keven3477 (May 27, 2016)

it was fun and dark, mixed with some real world problems.


----------



## dimmidice (May 27, 2016)

i saw it with my family 2 days ago. 50yr old mom and 12 yr old brother. we all enjoyed it. i especially loved that train ride into the city. was just gorgeous. i'm actually looking forward to a sequel just to see the other biomes from the city.


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

Haven't seen it yet lol


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 27, 2016)

I wished i saw it, but then again furries are weiiiiird


----------



## xile6 (May 27, 2016)

Cool movie. Had some true real people stuff in it.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 3, 2016)

Have a pirated disk in my computer right now, but probably won't watch it until I'm back from a camping trip.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2016)

I plan on watching it again tonight. I quite enjoy it, not just because I am a furry, but because it tackled real world issues in a realistic and understandable manor and stroke a cord with me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Lucar said:


> What did you think of the Movie?
> 
> I thought it was really good. The Characters have fucking depth. It's great.



I saw it and it was not bad movie. Not great. Nothing's really new about those movies from Disney. Blah blah. Anyway, I really liked Red Fox (Nick Wilde.) He is so cute and cool looking.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Can. Not. Resist. Posting.






(haven't watched it)


EDIT: forgot to credit @VinsCool for this www.niceme.me he posted to twitter a while ago


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Still haven't seen it yet, like most people.


----------

